# Nulls



## Audioguy (Jun 25, 2008)

There are a number of programs available that will take your room dimensions and show you where the modal PEAKS are. I have yet to find one that shows where the NULLS are. Anyone know where one might be?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Nulls can be extremely tricky to identify and in the end it is really a matter of what the response tells you. One of the easiest ways to identify nulls is to have someone, preferably someone of a larger size, stand flat against the wall on each side and in the rear of the room while you run a sweep. Each time you locate a null, that is the general area the panel should be in. From there, have the same person hold a mirror in that area against the wall and place a panel at the point that you can see the speaker in the mirror from the spot that the mic/SPL is taking the measurments.

I know it sounds too simple and non-technical, but it works.


----------

